# Xtrap is crashing my computer



## unlucky4you (Sep 14, 2010)

After I get a BSoD it tells me about a file called XDVAnnn.sys. caused the problem. Now I have done my fair share of research here only to find out nearly no-one has fixed this problem and I am most likely screwed but I need help so I came here. Now lets get started..I wanted to play a video game named Lost Saga from OGPlanet and once I downloaded "twice" from 2 different websites both times I'v had the problem. Also I tried downloading another game and that was LaTale from the same gaming company and uses Xtrap. I have also made a thread on the game forums and a ticket to their help desk, but yet have I gotten any answers. The community is out of answers and the help desk tells me basic instructions as to cancel all background programs err restart computer and turn off firewall etc etc. I have nearly tried every problem there is to try and I still have the same results..BSoD. Now the SAME thing is happening to brother considering we use the same operating system Vista 32bit, and we wish to play the same video game. Now I researched that the file XDVAnnn.sys. is related to Xtrap, I looked through my whole computer and not found that file. So I done more research to find out it acts like a malware, being created when you launch the game and exit.. or in my case when my computer crashes. But I'm not sure on rather or not that is true so.. I'm not sure what else to say, err I know that Xtrap makes "that" file and it detects it's own file as a virus, surges through the computer only to overload my cpu and crash me giving me the BSoD.

help is 'HIGHLY" appreciated I would really like to fix this. 
In further advance thanks.

*bump* 0_0

*bump* again 0__0


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If someone has an answer for you, they will reply.

Subscribe to this thread and you'll get an email notification as soon as a reply is posted.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF*

First off, correct me if I'm wrong in saying X-trap is an anti-hacking tool for MMO games.

it is somewhat common for it to be detected as malware, but alas it is not.

Follow these simple steps:

Make sure that Vista UAC is off*
Make sure Data Execution Prevention(DEP) is off**
Make sure Windows Firewall is not blocking the program and the game
Make sure your anti-virus software is not blocking the program and the game

*Disable UAC on Windows Vista

Open up Control Panel, and type in “UAC” into the search box. You’ll see a link for “Turn User Account Control (UAC) on or off”

On the next screen you should uncheck the box for “Use User Account Control (UAC)”, and then click on the OK button.

You’ll need to reboot your computer before the changes take effect, but you should be all done with annoying prompts.

**To Disable DEP -
Go to Start > Run > type _cmd_
A) In the elevated command prompt type *bcdedit.exe /set {current} nx AlwaysOff*


Note: Make sure you have at least an anti-virus software already installed before disabling DEP.
D) Restart the computer to apply.


----------



## unlucky4you (Sep 14, 2010)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> *Hello and welcome to TSF*
> 
> First off, correct me if I'm wrong in saying X-trap is an anti-hacking tool for MMO games.
> 
> ...


*Thankyou for the reply. Unfortunately I have already tried all of this. No good results =/ been getting the feeling there isn't a way around this,but what gets me is the people that do end up fixing this problem. They never quite know what they are doing therefore no useful information for other people to fix this.*


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

go to the folder where you installed Lost Saga and rename the XTRAP folder to something else like old_Xtrap then launch the game again. It will detect that Xtrap is no longer there and will install a fresh version. Hopefully this will do it.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I've been researching this problem for multiple hours now, it seems it's an unsolvable problem, one that a magnitude of people are experiencing. 

The most reliable cause is that Windows thinks the file in question is malware, and from what I heard from Outspark (a company that uses X-Trap) the nature of X-Trap is rootkit, and a .sys file is likely to be hidden and used in the Windows OS somewhere, thus Vista is not appreciating strange files fiddling about with it.

I'm still dilligently looking over 20 pages or more of threads and searches for a fix for you, but don't expect anything much. Many people report very specific and local fixes that are either due to some outlandish result (downloading DX10 for example) to totally unique (Disabling Rising Anti-Virus, a product I've never heard of).

Try the solution that I posted just before this post, I'll get back to you as soon as something useful pops up.

Edit: I have some pretty bad news: this problem has been around for years now, so the likelihood of a patch fixing this is extremely low.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

No matter where I look, I get no solutions. Outspark and OGPlanet both say nothing valuable about xtrap, so I really don't know what to do here - find another game to play I suppose.


----------



## unlucky4you (Sep 14, 2010)

*Thankyou my dear sir. Even though you haven't fixed my problem,you still have given as much time and hard work/research as I have to my problem. Thankyou for trying it truly means alot,other people just gave up hope. But I won't I hope that they fix this problem or I fear all of vista users that are wishing to play with that company will have to give up hope. kudos and goodbye.


-Sharkey Badeaux*


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't mean to state the obvious, but hows about you use a bypass for xtrap (e.g. a code which launches a game without xtrap.

I am not sure this is allowed though so you may have to make a post on the official forum.

Cheers,
Redeye

P.S. I think I have used xtrap with a game I have played and had no problems...


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Indeed that would both be against the rules and hard to do.


----------



## unlucky4you (Sep 14, 2010)

*Yeah I was going to but it's too much trouble. Besides, if the company obviously dosen't care to fix this problem or not while they sit back and ignore me and other players with the Xtrap issue. I don't see any point with me putting dedication to the game and it's company.*


----------



## Echoo (Nov 17, 2011)

Well, I know that you have given up on playing Lost Saga, I am just saying that the OGPlanet has recoognized the problem and has completely fixing the problem with X-Trap. So if you still want to try the game again it is full functional. 

IGN : Echoo :xolconfus


----------

